# Feta...?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I like Feta in very small doses...even the stuff from the store, a SMALL amount in salads mainly. I've had many requests to make it, but it always seems to have too much "whang" to it (for me, and I'm afraid to have anyone other than family try), or it is plain too salty. Is there a similar finger food-pickupable curd type cheese I could try? I'm making another batch today, with half the recommended culture amount, and may only lightly salt, but it needs the salt to firm up the curds...hmmmm any ideas?

The last batch I soaked in GM to see if it would draw some salt out, it did a bit, but then the cheese got a tad slimy and was still too salty.

This batch...

1 gal raw goat milk to 86, add 1/4tsp culture, sit 1 hour,
1/4tsp rennet (any more and it turns to rubber)
sit 'till good separation, place in cheesecloth and hang until firm enough to cut into cubes

sprinkle cubes w/about 2T salt and let sit 24 hours, drain and put in closed container in fridge to age for a few days

consistency is fabulous, it's just SO strong. Odd, since I adore blue cheese!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmm...I make the mild feta listed in the recipe section and don't find it strong at all. But I have mostly kinder goats, and their milk is definitely richer (more butterfat, for sure) and sweeter than that of most alpines.


----------

